# Mac's Tri EDC Light Engines'.



## extremescramble (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to try out some Hi CRI emitters for my Tri EDC but couldn't get hold of Mac to get a replacement pill so decided to give it a go myself.

Really pleased with how these turned out :-







I milled these pills a few hundredths of a millimetre undersize (compared to my original) to ensure a good fit to a wide range of Tri EDC hosts.

I have combined the pill in this instance with a Nichia 219 Triple Star. It's a slightly different optic post fitting than that on my original XPG 2 star so I had to reduce the height of the Carclo Optic posts by a couple of millimetre's to ensure it fits snugly down on the emitters. Because these Nichia 219's are smaller than the XPG 2's they seem to fit better with the Carclo Optics - I had noticed previously if the XPG 2's were slightly off centre it could cause in some instances the dome to catch the optic :-






In respect of drivers I have recently been using Nanjg 105c drivers flashed with Lucidrv courtesy of Dr Jones. For me the best feature is the user programmable UI. It allows to me to experiment with different output settings and then I can semi permanently lock these settings in by bridging one of the stars. The features of the UI are too vast to mention here but his website offers all the information :-






In this example I have matched the Nichia star with a 3.0A example of the 105c. Wired in parallel this is giving each emitter 1000mA at 100% output so well within manufacturers recommendations :-






Obviously output is markedly down on the XPG 2 emitters but Nichia 219 LED's are not about efficiency - it's all about colour rendering.






Any comments would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks for looking.
Philip. 
[email protected]


----------



## schizeckinosy (Apr 1, 2014)

I think they look fabulous! Do you flash the drivers yourself or buy them that way? I've been considering getting into driver programming.


----------



## extremescramble (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. I do program my own drivers but these are all Dr Jones work. His programming skills are stellar - I can't compete. 😊


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## wyldthng (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! Impressive. Well done!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 10, 2014)

Shut up and take my money!


----------



## extremescramble (Apr 10, 2014)

I build these light engines to order with any combination of drivers and emitters.

Price:- 105 USD INC Worldwide Shipping. 

I NEVER request payment until I'm ready to send. 
All specific build orders & for further information :-

[email protected]
(Always expect a response within 24 hrs but please allow for time differences where appropriate as I am UK based.)

Thanks,
Philip.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 26, 2014)

that's a clean and professional job. good work!


----------



## lightknot (May 30, 2014)

Emitter just died on a Macs EDC SST-50. Can I use one of these in that body?


----------



## extremescramble (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the enquiry.
PM sent.

Philip.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow! 
Very good work sir! 
I will keep you in mind for future work on my Tri-edc.


----------



## Megatrowned (Jun 7, 2014)

I am also curious as to if one of these could be used in an SST-50 EDC body. Would it allow for a longer battery?


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 8, 2014)

PM sent Megatrowned.
Philip.


----------



## stewdogg (Jun 8, 2014)

PM sent extremescramble!


----------



## timsmile (Jun 8, 2014)

Another SST-50 edc owner here, would the engine work on the SST 50 body?


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 8, 2014)

stewdogg,
PM sent - hope the information helps.
Philip.


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 8, 2014)

timsmile,
PM sent.
Thanks for the enquiry.
Philip.


----------



## KDM (Jun 8, 2014)

These look great! You should be a busy man with so few offering these LE's.


----------



## lightknot (Jun 24, 2014)

Email sent.


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Lightknot.
Have sent Email reply.
Philip.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello-

Like your above readers, I too have a Mac's SST50. 
Can you please let me know if this tri-edc emitter will fit my SST50?

Thanks,
Rush


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
To avoid sending out multiple Emails I hope this information regarding the Tri EDC light engines and their suitability for the SST-50 / XML EDC is helpful:-

"I have tried to respond to all individual questions but having looked into this further and with some great help from forum members I can confirm that due to the position of the threading in the host, the Tri EDC light engines I have machined are not compatible with the SST-50 / XML EDC
The pill would need a major design rework to allow for the differences in the head of the SST-50 / XML EDC but unfortunately time constraints make this difficult at the present time particularly for one off builds as this is primarily a hobby for me. 
If there was enough firm interest I may be able to invest the time to design and machine a suitable pill to allow for this conversion."

Keep me posted here as to interest in this and sorry I don't have an immediate solution.
Thanks for your support.
Philip.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you Philip!


----------



## stewdogg (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes... Thank You!
As you know I'm very interested in this conversion.

Does anyone know if the threads are the same for the SST-50 EDC and the XML EDC?


----------



## extremescramble (Jun 25, 2014)

stewdogg,
Could you PM your address and I will send over a blank pill for you to check out thread compatability ?


----------



## stewdogg (Jun 25, 2014)

Address sent!


----------



## lightknot (Jun 25, 2014)

extremescramble said:


> Hi everyone.
> To avoid sending out multiple Emails I hope this information regarding the Tri EDC light engines and their suitability for the SST-50 EDC is helpful:-
> 
> "I have tried to respond to all individual questions but having looked into this further and with some great help from forum members I can confirm that due to the threading in the host the Tri EDC light engines I have machined are not compatible with the SST-50 EDC
> ...



I am in for this conversion. One triple light engine for an SST-50 body. Ready to proceed.


----------



## extremescramble (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks to Stewdogg it appears the pill I have sent over to him is compatible in terms of the threads themselves for the XML EDC. As I stated previously the difference is not the threads specifically but rather the "position" of the threads in the head. Now I have the measurements I will machine a triple conversion for these lights this weekend. 
Thanks again Stewdogg for taking the time to get these measurements to me.
Philip.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 24, 2014)

Any update from 20 days ago? Please let me know where to send payment for an EDC SST-50, replacement triple light engine.


----------



## extremescramble (Jul 24, 2014)

PM sent Lightknot.


----------



## extremescramble (Jul 24, 2014)

A quick note to clarify:-
I will be sending out a revised prototype to Stewdogg very shortly and depending on his feedback regarding fit I will be in a position to proceed with sales. 
Obviously I want everyone to be delighted with these engines and to this end on discussion with Stewdogg it was decided to modify the size of the threads for a perfect fit. Obviously these changes from my standard light engines take time particularly when I only have my weekends to machine these projects.
I appreciate your patience guys but I would sooner exceed expectations and am sure the end result with be worth this very small delay.
Thanks again.
Philip.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jul 24, 2014)

Philip

Thanks for this update. 
I look forward to hearing your progress. 
You can count me as an interested party!


----------



## stewdogg (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm very excited to get the prototype in my hands (don't confuse excitement for impatience) and take it for a spin!
I'll let everyone know when I get it. I will post comparison pics with my XML EDC guts and my initial impressions. I will follow that up with a review after using for a bit.
The prototype will be a tri nichia 219... if it all works out I will have to buy another triple with a little more output/wow factor Plus I figure the body (Ti) of my light should last for ever, it's the light engine I worry about. This should solve that issue perfectly!
Thanks again Extremescramble for putting the time and work into this for the Mac's lovers out there.


----------



## extremescramble (Jul 29, 2014)

Light Engine left for Jesse today. [emoji106][emoji106]
He will update here with some photos upon receipt.
Thanks
Philip.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 29, 2014)

Good News!


----------



## stewdogg (Jul 30, 2014)

Definitely good news!
Bring on the triple!!
I should be getting it in my hands early next week!! Stay tuned...


----------



## KDM (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing and seeing this one. I'm interested in one or two of them. Nichia 219B would be nice!


----------



## extremescramble (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
It appears that after in excess of a two week wait the light engine I have sent to Jesse free of charge for testing still hasn't arrived ! 
I am currently away now until September but on my return I will machine Jesse a replacement to resolve his problem. 
However guys, this is the third engine I have lost to international postage in 2014 alone and I am sure you will appreciate this is a unsustainable situation for what is a hobby for me. On this basis it is with some regret that I have to announce I have sold my last remaining Tri EDC light engine and have no plans to produce anymore - sadly the numbers do not add up and I am finding myself consistently out of pocket. 
Your kind support has always been greatly appreciated.
Regards
Philip.


----------



## lightknot (Aug 21, 2014)

Philip, I'm now (and have always been) willing to send paypal up front to fund another light engine. - Jeff 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## CMAG (Nov 1, 2014)

E Mail sent


----------



## kitman22 (Nov 6, 2014)

extremescramble said:


> Hi everyone,
> It appears that after in excess of a two week wait the light engine I have sent to Jesse free of charge for testing still hasn't arrived !
> I am currently away now until September but on my return I will machine Jesse a replacement to resolve his problem.
> However guys, this is the third engine I have lost to international postage in 2014 alone and I am sure you will appreciate this is a unsustainable situation for what is a hobby for me. On this basis it is with some regret that I have to announce I have sold my last remaining Tri EDC light engine and have no plans to produce anymore - sadly the numbers do not add up and I am finding myself consistently out of pocket.
> ...



Wow that is a shame.
I have had well over 50 transactions with US sellers and never had a problem with items getting to me
here in London, how disappointing that this does not seem to be the case the other way round. With most of
Mac's lights owners being in the US this would have been a great option for them and opportunity for you Philip.
It is rather sad that your effort has been let down by the postal service.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Apr 24, 2015)

I would be willing to buy a light engine and not hold you accountable for shipping mishaps if there is still a chance you are creating them?


----------

